# What are your go to cold water bass baits?



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey all,

Since we are so close to spring, and cold water fishing, I'm curious... What are your cold water bass baits?

Mine are the rapala xrap and a jerkbait.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Jerk baits like the Lucky Craft Pointer 78 series
Smithwick's Suspending Rattlin' Rogue
Shaky Head worms, Zoom Swamp Crawler especially
Bomber Fat Free Shad, 3/4 oz, red and white


----------



## hawgseeker (Mar 25, 2012)

Rapala xrap, flat sided crankbaits in a "craw" color, and a strike king coffee tube.


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> Jerk baits like the Lucky Craft Pointer 78 series
> Smithwick's Suspending Rattlin' Rogue
> Shaky Head worms, Zoom Swamp Crawler especially
> Bomber Fat Free Shad, 3/4 oz, red and white


I', going to try shakey head fishing this year. Didn't do too well last year but my dropshot technique got better. Any suggestions on good soft plastics to use?


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

ive done very well with Husky Jerks, lipless cranks, downsized spinnerbaits.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Damiki Vault is one of my go to baits.....that and a jig with a pork trailer fished VERY slowly....


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

AxE216 said:


> I', going to try shakey head fishing this year. Didn't do too well last year but my dropshot technique got better. Any suggestions on good soft plastics to use?


Zoom has three I like, and will work equally well. The trick worm, the shaky head worm, and the swamp crawler ( my favorite).


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Vib-E, jerkbait, jig, lip less crankbait, Shad Rap.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

AxE216 said:


> Since we are so close to spring, and cold water fishing, I'm curious... What are your cold water bass baits?


*Here are some of my Ice-Out lures:*

- 1/4oz. Venom Real Image bass jig tipped with an #11 Uncle Josh Pork Frog worked very slowly.

- Lucky Craft Pointer/Smithwick Rogue/Rapala X-Rap suspending jerkbait worked with a slow finesse pull and a long pause.

- Xcalibur lipless crankbait/trap slow rolled with a few jerks and pauses.

- Venom Double Turtle Back spinnerbait slow rolled and banged off of whatever I can find. 

- Rapala Shad Rap slow rolled and banged off of cover.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Love the number 11 pork frog.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

1- ZOOM Albino fluke
2-BLACKand BLUE JIG with a GAMBLER OTTER as the trailer...nice garlic smell.
3- BOMBER BROWN craw........cranked slow
4- RAPALA black/silver jerkbait
5- 4" black ringworm


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Red craw spro 55 caught this nice fish yesterday






fished extremely slow we caught 14 yesterday including this other nice fish


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

very nice.. what part of Ohio are you in?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

North central Ohio I live in amherst these fish were caught in Wyandot county


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice chunks!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Those are some great bass anywhere, laynhardwood! Good job on your catch!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I can not wait to go back after those big girls next Saturday


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> I can not wait to go back after those big girls next Saturday


I'm going after some tomorrow!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang fishing on Monday your lucky!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Wacky rigged senkos not cold water bait?


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> I'm going after some tomorrow!


As am I dude! Ice is off lakes like Wallace lake. I'm gonna go throw a suspending rattling rogue around tomorrow.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

nice, i was hoping you'd say the northern part, this gives me great hope..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The water temp was 45-46.5 all fish were on the wind blown shore. It was a typical early season pattern only 1 bite on a non red colored crank bait fish were holding on steep drops close to shore in 7-11ft of water. Good luck everybody it's time to catch some early season chunks


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> Dang fishing on Monday your lucky!!!


Not really. At Fedex Home Delivery, we do the Tuesday through Saturday thing.
They were biting today, jerkbaits and spinnerbaits, but although we caught 17, few were over two pounds. It was cool early, but warmed into the 70's.
Although we got a couple of good ones. My friend Rick got a nice one on a Rattlin' Rogue.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Not a bad day I stained and coated a floor today so you had me beat


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> Not a bad day I stained and coated a floor today so you had me beat


Lol, that's what my friend Rick does for a living! He just finished a big job for Kyle Petty last week.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

got this one on a tube at a 3 acre pond today.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's cool too bad flooring work sucks lol. I have been doing this for twelve years now I'm enrolled full time in college also so my fishing time is reduced to just Saturday's. It's a bummer but soon I will be catching monster smallies on Erie nothing is better than that around these parts.


----------



## TonyR (Jul 17, 2014)

AxE216 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Since we are so close to spring, and cold water fishing, I'm curious... What are your cold water bass baits?
> 
> Mine are the rapala xrap and a jerkbait.


What color xrap do you use? I just got back into bass fishing last summer and have pretty much only used senkos but looking to expand to using cranks this year. I only shore fish at Wallace or Coe Lake, have no access to a boat or kayak.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Olive is good in clear water and on sunny days I like the gold and orange on cloudy days in clean water also I don't think jerkbaits work real great in dirty water but they can produce in lakes that are always dark water but not muddy I would start with a clown pattern and adjust from there in those types of lakes.


----------

